# Another Great Roll Recipe



## kathrynn (Mar 5, 2013)

Here is another really easy and great roll recipe from one of my Friends...Christy Jordan.  These are mouth watering good. And smell so good cooking in the oven! Just had to share them!

Jordan Rolls

Prep Time: 50 minutes

Cook Time: 25 minutes








Ingredients

1/2 C solid vegetable shortening
1/2 C Sugar
1 1/2 tsp salt
2 pkg fast acting yeast
5 C all purpose flour
2 eggs
1 stick butter or margarine, melted (plus more for brushing baked rolls with)
1 1/2 C warm water (like a baby’s bath temperature, this is key with working with yeast)
Instructions

Place sugar, salt, 2 cups of flour, and yeast in a large mixing bowl. Cut in shortening with a long tined fork.
Add eggs, beating lightly with fork before stirring them in. Add remaining flour, melted butter, and water. Stir together well. Mixture will look like a big old lumpy blob.
Cover with a dish towel and let sit in a warm place for twenty minutes.
After 20 minutes, turn out onto a floured surface. Sprinkle flour over the top and knead three or four times.
Pat out into a square that is about 3/4 inch thick . Cut into squares with a pizza cutter.
Place in greased 9×13 pan and cover with towel. Let rise another 20 minutes. Bake at 350 for about 25 minutes, or until tops are golden.
Brush hot rolls with additional melted butter.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 5, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Pat out into a square that is about 3/4 inch thick (or see method #2 above). Cut into squares with a pizza cutter.


Hey Kat? What is method #2 above?


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 5, 2013)

Dutch said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > Pat out into a square that is about 3/4 inch thick (or see method #2 above). Cut into squares with a pizza cutter.
> ...


Sorry....I forgot to post that picture.....She cut it into triangles and made a crescent roll style! 

I do humbly apologize for the link....but here is "rolls".....http://www.southernplate.com/2010/01/jordan-rolls-and-why-interruptions-are-the-key-to-success.html


----------

